# What RAM for motherboard??



## ukbuckstop (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all...

Just upgraded a friend's PC to Windows 7. Currently only running on 768mb RAM.

I need to know what type of RAM to buy to upgrade and what is suitable for this motherboard?

All info here:

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
OS Service Pack -
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385
DirectX DirectX 10.0
Computer Name SARAH-PC
User Name Sarah
Logon Domain Sarah-PC
Date / Time 2010-07-19 / 19:44

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1533 MHz (11.5 x 133) 1800+
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6330
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8363A Apollo KT133A
System Memory 768 MB (PC133 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (10/25/01)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Standard VGA Graphics Adapter (64 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
Monitor Dell SE177FP [17" LCD] (CW79072B1VDI)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ICEnsemble ICE1232 / VIA VT1611A @ VIA AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
Disk Drive ST340016A ATA Device (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive ST932032 5AS USB Device (298 GB, USB)
Optical Drive ARTEC WRR-4048 ATA Device (40x/12x/48x CD-RW)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B ATA Device (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 38154 MB (29712 MB free)
F: (NTFS) 305242 MB (12190 MB free)
Total Size 335.3 GB (40.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.64
Primary MAC Address 00-12-BF-37-F7-F9
Network Adapter PRISM 802.11 USB Adapter (192.168.1.64)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller VIA VT82C686B USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT82C686B USB Universal Host Controller
USB Device PRISM 802.11 USB Adapter
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor 
DMI BIOS Version 
DMI System Manufacturer MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
DMI System Product MS-6330
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
DMI Motherboard Product MS-6330
DMI Motherboard Version 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer 
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 3 / 0


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use Crucial to determine the proper RAM. Crucial RAM is also a very good choice for OEM PC's to insure compatibility.
http://www.crucial.com/


----------

